# I Nominate Uncut Gems for Worst Score in Recent Memory



## robgb

Loud obnoxious, pointless movie with a loud, obnoxious score.


----------



## ism

I'd comment, but you've convinced my that I never want to see the film.


----------



## jtnyc

We walked out about half way through. Could not tolerate him, the sound, the non stop shouting and the general pointlessness of everything going on. I know some will say that the loud chaotic style was intentional and it’s supposed to be edgy, but it just didn’t work at all. The story was weak. The character development was non existent and there wasn’t a single character that was appealing in a positive of negative way whatsoever. It was just downright obnoxious through and through. I can’t say I remember the music with much detail except some at the beginning that sounded pretty bad and felt oddly out of place. The whole thing was also very very loud, but that’s the theatres fault. I don’t go to the theatre without earplugs these days which is sad because you can’t really enjoy the music and sound as intended when it’s blasting your face off and you have to plug your ears to protect them.

We did see Knives Out the following week and very much enjoyed it. If you like a fun who done it with twists and turns, check it out.


----------



## ism

robgb said:


> Loud obnoxious, pointless movie with a loud, obnoxious score.



Curious though, being a writer in this genre yourself, was it a case of a bombastic and nuanceless score ruining the story, or a bombastic and nuanceless score simply being true to a bombastic and nuanceless script?


----------



## visiblenoise

That's a shame. While I've never been a fan of Adam Sandler's movies, he always comes off as a really nice guy who's self-aware. I just want him to succeed again! And not in the monetary sense.


----------



## davidson

I just had a scan through the first 10 tracks or so, and I didn't spot anything particularly loud or obnoxious, just a synth score which sounded like a cross between stranger things and the social network? Do you mean it was mixed loud in the movie itself, or is it the style of music itself you didn't like?


----------



## Greg

Didn't see the movie but I like the score. I love all the creative moog one sounds. But yeah sounds more like a sci fi anime soundtrack like Akira or something


----------



## robgb

I have not heard the score isolated. I'm sure it's fine on it's own as standalone music. But it does nothing to enhance the movie and literally detracts from it. 

I don't place much of the blame on the composer, who was probably doing what he was told, but on the directors and the mixing engineers who thought they were making a statement by mixing the music as loudly and obnoxiously as possible, to the point where it was almost impossible at times to hear the dialogue. I get the effect they were going for, but it was it was an ineffective and poor choice.

To my mind, movie music is meant to underscore the emotion of a scene, not blast the scene to smithereens.


----------



## august80

My favorite original score of 2019, easily. Absolutely brilliant work by Lopatin. The way that score is weaved into the movie gave me 10/10 anxiety for the entire 2 hours. Safdie brothers are exceptionally gifted at creating tension, and hoping they keep collaborating with the same composer. If you haven't seen it, they also did Good Time, which also has a great score by Lopatin.



ism said:


> Curious though, being a writer in this genre yourself, was it a case of a bombastic and nuanceless score ruining the story, or a bombastic and nuanceless score simply being true to a bombastic and nuanceless script?



Intention of the score is make you very agitated. And it does it's job extremely well.

One of the best movies of 2019 for me. Up there with Parasite, which also has a phenomenal score.


----------



## Guy Rowland

I'm quite (nervously) looking forward to seeing this off the back of some stellar reviews. Importantly perhaps, many have commented that watching the film is like having a full-blown panic attack. I even heard of walkouts as it was too instense an experience. The general view also seems to be that this is only Adam Sandler's second strong performance, along with Punch Drunk Love.

I assume that everything about the film is cranked way up by deliberate intent, including the score. I usually don't get on with that style, but this has me curious enough to give it a shot.


----------



## josephspirits

I thought the movie was great and the score fit it well. It's not all loud the whole way through, and neither is the movie.


----------



## KallumS

Hopefully the composer doesn't check VI Control


----------



## robgb

august80 said:


> My favorite original score of 2019, easily. Absolutely brilliant work by Lopatin. The way that score is weaved into the movie gave me 10/10 anxiety for the entire 2 hours. Safdie brothers are exceptionally gifted at creating tension, and hoping they keep collaborating with the same composer.


It's amazing to me how different people can see a movie so differently. While the acting was fine, I thought this was one of the worst written and directed movies I've ever seen. Nearly everything in it was cranked all the way up to ten, lacking subtlety, nuance, and featuring a relentlessly uninteresting narrative and characters that were impossible to root for. If there was a point to be made in this movie, it was made with a sledgehammer. The music only added to that effect.

What happened at the end was telegraphed from the very first scene, which made me think, oh, okay, we're about to witness a slice of this guy's life that will ultimately amount to nothing. Similar stories have been told so much better in the past.



Guy Rowland said:


> even heard of walkouts as it was too instense an experience.


I could be wrong, but I don't think that was the reason for the walkouts. I wanted to leave after the first twenty minutes because it was simply a horrible movie, but those I went with wanted to stay.


----------



## august80

KallumS said:


> Hopefully the composer doesn't check VI Control



He's a very well established solo artist on Warp Records - usually works under the name Oneohtrix Point Never / OPN. 









Oneohtrix Point Never - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





A lot of his stuff is pretty experimental (think Tim Hecker, Aphex Twin), so doubt he's looking for the VI Control crowd approval.


----------



## robgb

ism said:


> Curious though, being a writer in this genre yourself, was it a case of a bombastic and nuanceless score ruining the story, or a bombastic and nuanceless score simply being true to a bombastic and nuanceless script?


Not sure piling on is a good creative choice.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

UNCUT GEMS is the most harrowing, unpleasant experience I've ever had at the movies. I was in a rage that I was sitting there putting up with it.

But after it was over I couldn't stop thinking about it. What were the filmmakers doing that stirred up so much anxiety in me? And was there a purpose to it or just some kind of anarchic pointless cacophony?

I'm going to try and write about why I came to admire the film in a general way without any spoilers, but if you're worried, you can stop here.

I have some pretty strong opinions about what I think a story should be. I like films that surprise me at the end with something that I didn't expect--but the surprise was something that in retrospect looked like the only possible ending. And I like films that teach me something I didn't know. Something to think about in the weeks and months after I saw it. For me, MIDSOMMAR and PARASITE are good recent examples.

So if a film is going to drag me through hell there better be a damned good reason for it.

And when I looked back at it I realized that there was a revelation about the Sandler character at the end that made me rethink everything I'd seen before. It was eye-opening, unexpected and totally true to everything he'd done before. I thought it was a serious and thought-provoking message. Particularly because of the frame device that the movie employs, which adds another level to its meaning.

So even though I hated watching it, it's now one of my favorite films of the year.

I doubt I'll ever watch it again, but I am going to watch some of the other Safdie brothers movies. I've heard that their other films have a similar effect on audiences, but I'm not scared, because I trust them as storytellers. I have confidence that whatever they put me through will be worth it.

If the soundtrack and the loud mix made you hate it--well I think that exactly what it was intended to do. Everything was working together--script, acting, camera framing and movement, editing, color, set design, and soundtrack--towards the goal of stirring you up emotionally way beyond your comfort level. I've heard a ton of people tell me they hate this film with a passion, but I've never heard anybody say they were bored or that they felt nothing.


----------



## ism

Not sure I completely appreciate the ‘its suppose to be terribly horribly bombasticly anxiety inducing’ aesthetic theory .. but I do appreciate the different perspectives being shared.


----------



## Technostica

Not sure I've ever seen a Metascore of 90% before which makes me curious to see it once it's released on Friday. Thanks for the heads-up. 









Uncut Gems (2019) - IMDb


Uncut Gems (2019) Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




www.imdb.com


----------



## givemenoughrope

I don't care about the score at all really (same deal as Joker). Somehow I haven't seen Uncut Gems (anyone who skips this bc of Adam Sandler has never seen his performance in Punch Drunk Love) yet but Good Time was easily the my fav flick of 2017...complete with a loud, distorted, confusing near disaster of a score. The ending with the Iggy Pop song was brilliance. See in it a theater.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Everything about that movie sucks massive whale dingus.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Everything about that movie sucks massive whale dingus.



Man, I can't wait to see it now.


----------



## ism

TigerTheFrog said:


> UNCUT GEMS is the most harrowing, unpleasant experience I've ever had at the movies.





Nick Batzdorf said:


> Everything about that movie sucks massive whale dingus.





robgb said:


> Loud obnoxious, pointless movie with a loud, obnoxious score.




The only way yeas could make me want to see the movie more is if it also starred Adam Sandler ...


----------



## D Halgren

Everyone seems to overlook Sandler's performance in Reign Over Me, which was also excellent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I for one am not overlooking anything, I'm saying this movie is a turd.


----------



## D Halgren

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I for one am not overlooking anything, I'm saying this movie is a turd.


I meant besides Punch Drunk. I haven't seen Uncut Gems, although I did like Good Time.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

D Halgren said:


> I meant besides Punch Drunk. I haven't seen Uncut Gems, although I did like Good Time.



I didn't see either of those, but Adam Sandler is usually quite good. He's a likable character actor in comedies.

And he was very good on SNL.

Thinking about it, we saw him at The Comedy Store on Sunset Strip back in the stone ages. He's a good standup comedian too.


----------



## pmcrockett

august80 said:


> He's a very well established solo artist on Warp Records - usually works under the name Oneohtrix Point Never / OPN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneohtrix Point Never - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of his stuff is pretty experimental (think Tim Hecker, Aphex Twin), so doubt he's looking for the VI Control crowd approval.


Welp, I guess now I have to go see the movie. I like Oneohtrix Point Never a lot and hadn't realized he'd just scored another movie.


----------



## robgb

pmcrockett said:


> Welp, I guess now I have to go see the movie. I like Oneohtrix Point Never a lot and hadn't realized he'd just scored another movie.


Just listen to the soundtrack instead.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Al of you UNCUT GEMS fans may be interested in knowing that the Safdie Brothers are considering teaming with Pee-Wee Herman (Paul Reubens) on their next film. Nothing confirmed yet. I think it's more Reubens who wants them than they want him--as it's an old script he has spent years trying to get made--but it might happen.
_
"The storyline picks up with Pee-wee after he is released from prison and attempts to start a new career as a yodeling star. The character ends up moving to Hollywood where he develops a crippling pill and alcohol addiction that derails his career and sends him to a mental hospital where he undergoes shock treatment."_

More info *HERE. *

I can only imagine what kind of reviews the soundtrack for this might receive here. I bet the yodeling will be really LOUD.


----------



## asherpope

I think it's one of the most effective scores in recent memory I gotta say. Bizarre, confusing and disorienting. It would have been terrible if the film had a generic thriller score.


----------



## robgb

asherpope said:


> It would have been terrible if the film had a generic thriller score.


Why would it? The movie isn't a thriller.


----------



## asherpope

robgb said:


> Why would it? The movie isn't a thriller.


Well it's no Billy Madison, but on paper 'gambling addict gets in over his head with loan shark and must pay him back or else' sounds pretty crime thriller ish to me


----------



## robgb

asherpope said:


> Well it's no Billy Madison, but on paper 'gambling addict gets in over his head with loan shark and must pay him back or else' sounds pretty crime thriller ish to me


On paper, sure. But in reality it's nothing more than a loud, unpleasant character study that reaches a conclusion you knew was coming within the first five minutes of watching. Why people are praising it is beyond me.


----------



## asherpope

robgb said:


> On paper, sure. But in reality it's nothing more than a loud, unpleasant character study that reaches a conclusion you knew was coming within the first five minutes of watching. Why people are praising it is beyond me.


In your opinion of course. Horses for courses. Some people find phase 3 Marvel movies Oscar worthy


----------



## chocobitz825

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Everything about that movie sucks massive whale dingus.



this thread is ruined for me...i cant think much about the movie or the score now that I'm stuck trying to fathom the logistics of someone fellating a massive whale piece....

what would the score to that sound like...?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

chocobitz825 said:


> what would the score to that sound like...?



Very similar to the one with the elephant.


----------



## John Longley

I enjoyed the movie. It was stressful, messy and came together well at the end. The soundtrack was appropriately cheesy for the character involved. It was definitely a niche film and I can see it's not for everybody.


----------



## Mikro93

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Very similar to the one with the elephant.


I'd buy a library for that. 
Maybe 8Dio Century Biggus Dingus?


----------



## rupect

I thought the movie was great, and the score one of my very favourites of the year.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Saw it, loved it.
Parts of the score were really effective but I think directors probably meddled too much...didnt really tie it all together for me, like at all. Whatever, I know going in that films like this will be chaotic and messy but that's some incredible things are allowed to happen.


----------



## Fredeke

asherpope said:


> I think it's one of the most effective scores in recent memory I gotta say. Bizarre, confusing and disorienting. It would have been terrible if the film had a generic thriller score.


I must agree. I decided to watch the film after reading this thread, and here's my verdict:

While the blending of the music with location sound is bizarre, the score is very effective. In fact it's what gives dimension to the film, in my opinion, and it's what kept me watching. It is quite original and beautiful in a sickly way. I wouldn't listen to it on its own though.

Beside it, I found Adam Sandler's characterization uninspired, one-dimensional and caricatural. And I found none of the characters sympathetic or even interesting. I kept watching solely for the atmosphere, owing most to the score.

I can't decide if I saw a good film. I wasn't bad, but I don't think I'll watch it again because it drove me tense and antisocial for a day.

PS: Did you notice they panned all dialog according to precise screen position? That didn't work well in my headphones, because it seems they panned a mono location mix, resulting in speech jumping across the stereo image mid-sentence when lines overlap. 
Even though I find dialog panning unnecessarily distracting in most cases, I think it would have suited this film well - if not for that problem.


----------



## creativeforge

So I'm not alone! 10 minutes of noisy pseudo-jazzy in the beginning killed the vibe for me.


----------



## clickdig

Worst score I've heard, maybe ever. This mimics really bad 80's synth music. I've been impressed with other scores that weren't the norm and made me feel stressed and edgy throughout a movie. This was just really bad. Perhaps anyone that thinks it is worthy wasn't alive in the 80's? They possibly don't know that this is passe? I found myself thinking that I should keep watching the movie just to wear a badge of honor for getting through that score. And I am all for electronic music, having been to some of the very first Raves. I'm thankful to have found this community. I got up from watching the movie and thought that I must write about this. I rarely take the time to do so, but this was so bad, I had to.


----------



## jononotbono

visiblenoise said:


> While I've never been a fan of Adam Sandler's movies



Wedding Singer And Happy Gilmore and blinders


----------



## jononotbono

robgb said:


> Why would it? The movie isn't a thriller.



I thought it was a Romancing the Stone reboot 😂


----------

